# Little manistee regs



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Was wondering if the entire river is closed until April 1st or just from the weir down? Also, is there still good numbers of fish above the weir this time of year? Can't imagine they keep fish sitting in them pools for too long before they release them up stream. Thanks guys.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The entire river system is closed to fishing until April 1. There are usually a good number of fish in the system when the season opens on the 1st. Fish that have run in the fall and have wintered in the river are available, as well as fish that have run early this year before the weir is closed. When the egg take ends, the weir is reopened and a new run of fish will occur.


----------

